
Surface Hub, by Microsoft - kaishiro
https://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-surface-hub/en-us
======
wlesieutre
Is there something new recently? These were announced early 2015.

[https://www.theverge.com/2015/1/21/7867585/microsoft-
surface...](https://www.theverge.com/2015/1/21/7867585/microsoft-surface-hub-
announced)

~~~
NiveaGeForce
They released the Creators Update for it last week
[https://blogs.windows.com/devices/2017/05/31/surface-hub-
pow...](https://blogs.windows.com/devices/2017/05/31/surface-hub-powerful-
windows-10-creators-update/)

------
frogfuzion
Is there a reason jamboard and surface hub appeared simultaneously here?

~~~
cma
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_films](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_films)

~~~
sgwealti
But these products have both been out for a while though, right?

~~~
frogfuzion
That's what I thought. So I'm just curious why OP posted 3 competing
smartboarda at the exact same time.

~~~
sgwealti
The AI controlling that account is stuck in a loop.

~~~
kaishiro
Ha. Was just curious which of the three would gain the most traction here.

------
bobbles
Price: Contact Us

Really? I get its an enterprise product but come on

~~~
naikrovek
just under $8k for the small (55" diagonal) version. around $22k for the large
(82"), from memory.

They don't come with anything to mount onto, so if you want it on a wall, you
have to buy the mount kit. MS conveniently sells them. If you want it on
wheels, you have to buy that mount kit. MS sells that, too. The 82" version
isn't supported on the rolling mount, I believe.

